# Sweet potato wedges tips



## DeusXM (Apr 5, 2016)

Anyone got any tips for cooking sweet potato wedges? I've got the basic principles down right (chop, chuck in a bag with oil and seasoning, shake and then bake for 30 mins) but I find that they always either come out a bit 'soggy' - I'd sort of like a bit more crispness like regular potato wedges but there doesn't seem to be a point where they crisp up. I've tried using a hotter over for a longer time but the result is they just go a bit blackened on the edges (which does in fairness make them look really good) but they're still just a bit mushy overall.

Any ideas, or this is this something that's inherent to the structure of sweet potato?


----------



## Annette (Apr 5, 2016)

Could be you're maybe using too much oil? I dont find mine go soggy, but i just drizzle a little bit of oil over the top just before bunging them in a (pretty) hot oven (220c usually). What kind of oven is it? I have a fan electric, which can dry things out more, perhaps?


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 5, 2016)

Slimming world trick here - not tried it but they say to coat the chips in beaten egg white first.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 5, 2016)

I just use the spray oil on mine.


----------



## Confusingtheblues (Apr 5, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> Anyone got any tips for cooking sweet potato wedges? I've got the basic principles down right (chop, chuck in a bag with oil and seasoning, shake and then bake for 30 mins) but I find that they always either come out a bit 'soggy' - I'd sort of like a bit more crispness like regular potato wedges but there doesn't seem to be a point where they crisp up. I've tried using a hotter over for a longer time but the result is they just go a bit blackened on the edges (which does in fairness make them look really good) but they're still just a bit mushy overall.
> 
> Any ideas, or this is this something that's inherent to the structure of sweet potato?


Inherent, I suspect.  If I was a carboholic, I would suggest coating in cornflour (or almond flour) or eggwhite or yolk.


----------



## GregP (Apr 7, 2016)

Cook them on a wire rack so that air circulates all the way around them, keeps them crispy!


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes, wire rack, skins on, bit of salt and not too much oil (they absorb oil), and they come out crispier.  Or you can flash fry them first so they develop a "skin" they come out crispier then too.  My preferred option if not using a wire rack is hot oil, like a roastie, never put them in cold oil, always have the oil hot which has the same effect as the flash fry.  Happy wedging


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 7, 2016)

Spray oil and wire rack here. Works every time for me.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 9, 2016)

Spray oil, wire rack and halogen oven


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 9, 2016)

Or get a deep fat fryer & fill it with lard & fry them.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 9, 2016)

I use an air fryer - perfect every time.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 9, 2016)

Must invest in one of them.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 9, 2016)

I got mine for practically nothing by boosting my Tesco clubcards,,   I didn't go for the actifry but the cheaper Phillips is brilliant - still 1tsp oil for chips - but I often just fry stuff with no oil.  Good for steaks , mushrooms, chips, wedges,roasties.  they are quite big though but it is one appliance I never put away.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 9, 2016)

Thats why I havent bought one yet. No where to put one.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 9, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Thats why I havent bought one yet. No where to put one.


I would make room Mark - they are a godsend for saving time but eating healthy. You don't have to stand and watch whilst things cook - just put the basket in and away you go.  I would say about the size of a bread maker.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 9, 2016)

I'll move the juicer.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 9, 2016)

Ive bought one. Its red so will match our other appliances.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 9, 2016)

I am sure you will get the use out of it. Which make did you get?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 9, 2016)

It's Cook Essentials. Only a cheapie but not too big so should fit where our deep fat fryer currently sits.


----------

